# FOUND lurcher cross Fareham area



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

FOUND Fareham area, female young small lurcher cross, black and tan, looks like she has recently had pups. I have no further details....
Any further info please contact Jan Nunn, Dog Control Officer, Fareham Borough Council on 01329 236 100 ext 2402


----------

